# Forum Invitation



## Tennessee Redneck (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like to invite any forum members, lurkers, or passers by to come register and join the [_link removed by Cookiegal_]. If you are interested in speech recognition this is THE forum to either get the most accuracy and productivity out of your current system or do research to decide whether you might be interested in getting started with a new one.

We have well over several thousand members including quite a few doctors that ask questions and share information on a daily basis. There are a number of devoted senior members that have been using NaturallySpeaking since the birth of the product so no question ever goes unanswered.

We also receive by far more traffic than any other speech recognition forum and our forum is usually the place where new speech recognition technologies and hardware advancements are announced.

Tech Support Guy is a great source for computer information and research and our forum is a great source for voice recognition information and research. You can never have too many sources for information and knowledge.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just curious, do you also discuss Lernout & Hauspie speech products?
I still use VoiceXpress5 on a laptop with XP home sp2.


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Hello Tennessee *******.

We frown on spam on this forum. 

On January 21st you posted a nearly identical thread.
On Dec 11th, you also linked to your forum
On November 30th, you also linked to your forum
On November 29th, you also linked to your forum
On Octoiber 7th, you also linked to your forum.
On September 21st, you also linked to your forum

7 of your 9 posts link to your forum.

I'm banning you for a few days. It's a no brainer. 

Link to your forum again, in any context, and you'll be banned permanently.
You've gotten all the free advertisement that you'll be allowed here.

Kind regards,

LAN

Edit. I gave you a 7 day vacation.
I think that is fair. One day for each advertisement.

Kind regards,

LAN


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Couldn't have waited till he answered my request and then banned him 


LOL!


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Stoner said:


> Couldn't have waited till he answered my request and then banned him
> 
> LOL!


HA! I actually did give it about 20 minutes incase he was still around. But I doubt he would have been vback for days, perhaps weeks based on the pattern.

sry.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Just an observation. I note that, except for one instance, there are more than 7 days between posts. Do you think a "7 day vacation" is sufficient?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

He has offered help in the past.
There don't seem to be many users of vr at TSG, so when questions arise, there isn't much of a base to answer from.
Yes, he spammed us, and at the same time he has something unique to offer.
There is that consideration.
And this was his first warning.
I hope he comes back and follows the protocols in place.


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Stoner;
I think the 7 days was fair.
He repeatedly promotes another forum. Only 2 of his posts didn't.

jdl;
I think the 7 days was fair.
For the reasons Stoner mentioned.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

> Stoner;
> I think the 7 days was fair.
> He repeatedly promotes another forum. Only 2 of his posts didn't.


No complaint....you needed to get his attention and more often than not, spammers don't get a second chance to start with.

My comment was entirely to jdl.


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

cool.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't think you understood my post (which may not have been very clear to begin with.)

My point was that, except in one case, he took more than a seven day vacation between posts anyway...and would have probably been gone that long whether you gave him a seven day vacation or not. The ban did not punish him in any way.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

If he wanted to post now, he can't.
If he breaks the rules again after the 7 day time out, I suspect it will become a permanent ban.

I understood your post perfectly.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

I was directing my remarks to LANMaster. (But I think there are more important things on the forums to work on now...)


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

jdl said:


> I was directing my remarks to LANMaster. (But I think there are more important things on the forums to work on now...)


Agree to that.....the decision has been made and it's up to the KnowBrainer rep to comply.


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

jdl said:


> I don't think you understood my post (which may not have been very clear to begin with.)
> 
> My point was that, except in one case, he took more than a seven day vacation between posts anyway...and would have probably been gone that long whether you gave him a seven day vacation or not. The ban did not punish him in any way.


It was a warning. A last chance, as it were.


----------



## Tennessee Redneck (Sep 18, 2007)

Stoner,

If it's speech recognition related it's fair game.


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Welcome back Tennessee.


----------



## Tennessee Redneck (Sep 18, 2007)

LANMaster,

I understand the rules and offer my apologies. I do have a few questions.

Is it acceptable to have my tag as is appears under my posts? Is it acceptable to use hyperlinks to answer questions such as how do you locate and install the DNS 9.5 update? Typical answer would be to click the 9.5 update guide (hyperlink) and follow the directions in the PDF file.

Another question may be my intergrated soundcard is unacceptable for use with Vista speech and what can I do to make things work with no computer knowledge. The answer would be to get an external soundcard (hyperlink) as they are excellent for VR, portable and immediately found as new hardware with no installation.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks TR.........good to see you back


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Tennessee ******* said:


> LANMaster,
> 
> I understand the rules and offer my apologies. I do have a few questions.
> 
> ...


I defer your question to the more technical-minded here at the site, and have asked that someone more qualified answer your question.


----------



## Tennessee Redneck (Sep 18, 2007)

Stoner, 
I have a bit more time to elaborate on your question so here is a more detailed responce.

Not to put too fine a point on it but if you're still using Voice Xpress 5, you're not quite using speech recognition software. The entire reason why Lernout & Hauspie purchased NaturallySpeaking from Dragon Systems is because they consider their own speech engine to be less than stellar. Lernout & Hauspie had a decent program but an extremely substandard speech engine and the only way they were going to survive would be if they could purchase NaturallySpeaking. Dragon Systems was running $20 million into the red 2 years running which gave L & H the opportunity they were looking for. DNS 6 incorporated the best of both products but since then ScanSoft purchased NaturallySpeaking from the flames of bankruptcy and released Ver. 7. ScanSoft merged with Nuance and Nuance delivered Ver. 8. We are now on Ver. 9.5 so as you can well imagine, DNS 9.5 probably has more than twice the out of box accuracy of Voice Xpress 5 which we have always found to be inadequate. The only reason why Voice Xpress was still on the shelf during the early days of NaturallySpeaking was to take away accidental sales of ViaVoice from IBM.

Although I don't recommend going below Preferred 9.5, it is inexpensive and includes a 30 day customer satisfaction no restock fee moneyback guarantee. We don't think you'll care about Voice Xpress once you have experienced the A-team.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi TR.

The L&H is on a standalone laptop that never goes on line.

I do have DNS 9 on the computer I'm currently posting from.
No issues with DNS at this time :up:

My only issues with L&H revolve around it being a forced install on an XP machine and that my Plantonics usb headset never had a satisfactory update from Plantonics to meet XP.
I've often thought there might be a better way to install L&H.
As I don't use the laptop as much as I used to, and I don't intend to bring it online, I doubt I'll install DNS.

I have used Via Voice in the distant past, I kinda doubt any one feared it as competition


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Tennessee ******* said:


> LANMaster,
> 
> I understand the rules and offer my apologies. I do have a few questions.
> 
> ...


The signature is fine but we need to see that you are here to help others and not only for the sake of promoting and talking about your particular site and/or software. 

Links can be posted for updates to your software but again, if you're linking only to your site for programs that are available elsewhere, that would constitute a form of advertising to direct people to your site.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Tennessee ******* said:


> ...................
> Although I don't recommend going below Preferred 9.5, it is inexpensive and includes a 30 day customer satisfaction no restock fee moneyback guarantee. We don't think you'll care about Voice Xpress once you have experienced the A-team.


As I posted, I'm on DNS 9 with this comp. This comp is loaded with XPmce2005 SP2.
I've thought when SP3 final comes out, of doing a fresh install.
I have downloaded the 9.5 from Nuance as an update.
Is there much difference on my XP machine with 9.5?
I was thinking of waiting till I did the reinstall to load the 9.5, but if it's much better, I'd consider it sooner than later.

What are the improvements?


----------



## Tennessee Redneck (Sep 18, 2007)

Stoner,

DNS 9.5 fully incorporates and integrates the SP 1 patch into the full install. Although there is no listing, I have been informed that there are other underlying fixes for stabilization etc.

Based on what I've been told, it benefits everyone to update to this version regardless of whether or not you're going to use IE 7, Microsoft Office 2007, or Windows Vista.


----------



## Tennessee Redneck (Sep 18, 2007)

Cookiegal,

47,755 posts................that must be some kind of record!!!!!!!!

I will comply with your rules. I noticed Microsoft as part of your signature. Rob Chambers [MSFT] now moderates our Vista Speech sub-forum.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Tennessee ******* said:


> Cookiegal,
> 
> 47,755 posts................that must be some kind of record!!!!!!!!


Check the number of posts for AcaCandy.


----------



## Tennessee Redneck (Sep 18, 2007)

95,175 posts in 7yrs. That works out to around 35 posts a day every day. I hope he's not doing all these posts with his fingers.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Not to mention JohnWill - 71,452.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Tennessee ******* said:


> Cookiegal,
> 
> I will comply with your rules. I noticed Microsoft as part of your signature. Rob Chambers [MSFT] now moderates our Vista Speech sub-forum.


Thank you.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Tennessee ******* said:


> I hope *he's* not doing all these posts with his fingers.


Somebody may be due for a *SMACK* from AcaCandy when *she* finds out about your comment.


----------



## Tennessee Redneck (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess that would be fair. I shouldn't have presumed that a man would be in the pole position for the largest number of posts. Then again, what could you possibly expect from a guy that goes by Tennessee *******?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the name *AcaCandy *should have indicated that *he *was a *she*.


----------

